# How to teach a cockatiel to mate correctly



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, lately I have seen many posts regarding that their cockatiel doesn't know how to mate(only putting one foot on the hen) and their eggs came out infertile, if a cockatiel doesn't know how to mate how can you teach them besides for them to look at other tiels because some people don't have mating tiels to show that cockatiel that doesn't know how to mate


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If I knew the answer to that question, Vlad would be a father now.


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine figured it out pretty quick....from the time I brought my male home three weeks to bond mate and lay eggs.....I think when they are ready they just know...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some just can't figure it out. I had one male who had to learn by watching and then the first time all he did was stand on her back til she moved (then he fell off lol). I think you can find videos of it on youtube and show it to the birds but other than that, its just nature. Some birds just don't have what it takes I guess...OR are just really clueless.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Some just can't figure it out. I had one male who had to learn by watching and then the first time all he did was stand on her back til she moved (then he fell off lol). I think you can find videos of it on youtube and show it to the birds but other than that, its just nature. Some birds just don't have what it takes I guess...OR are just really clueless.


Lol...which cockatiel was that?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mudflap...he was 8 months old at the time and had been watching Fuzzy and Snowball mate with their girls. Nips really wanted Snowball and would present to him all the time but he would just ignore her and run away. So while she was presenting to him one night, Mudflap took the opportunity and climbed on up.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> So while she was presenting to him one night, Mudflap took the opportunity and climbed on up.


Haha, he's an opportunist!


It took Smokey a few attempts to figure it out with Echo. There was much falling over and feather flapping followed by looking unjustifiably proud of himself, bless him. Echo is pretty inventive when it comes to running away from him though, I think Smokey's given up for now (phew).


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

It can be due to perches which is not strongly fixed or some other things.in real every bird mate .its nature which god made.you don't have to show anything to make them mate


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It can be due to perches which is not strongly fixed or some other things.in real every bird mate .its nature which god made.you don't have to show anything to make them mate


That's not true...birds learn by watching other birds. So if they don't have anyone around to show them properly, they'll end up mating with the wrong part of the body because they don't understand. Birds don't actually realize that mating makes babies, they do it because they're stimulated and it feels good. I only had one male who figured it out on his own and then he showed everyone else what to do.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> in real every bird mate .its nature which god made.you don't have to show anything to make them mate


Not every wild animal is a good parent, and it's even more complicated with captive birds. Their "early childhood" experience is different than what wild birds get, and this is especially true of handfed babies that are taken from their parents at an early age and socialized with humans. They don't get to observe the full breeding process from mating to weaning, and when it's their turn to breed their natural instincts may or may not be fully developed enough for them to succeed at it.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahaha then I have no idea how Fred learned how to mate! I guess it was trial and error in the beginning, but he's got it down pretty well now


----------



## Jabsown (Oct 13, 2020)

My cocktail bird mating as plus position. How can make them proper mating??


----------



## Fahad (Mar 3, 2021)

Haimovfids said:


> Hi, lately I have seen many posts regarding that their cockatiel doesn't know how to mate(only putting one foot on the hen) and their eggs came out infertile, if a cockatiel doesn't know how to mate how can you teach them besides for them to look at other tiels because some people don't have mating tiels to show that cockatiel that doesn't know how to mate


I’m having the same problem. I wish I could help him. 💔


----------



## Foxtrot (Apr 14, 2021)

Fredandiris said:


> Hahaha then I have no idea how Fred learned how to mate! I guess it was trial and error in the beginning, but he's got it down pretty well now


I love how your one of your bird's names is Fred.


----------



## Giz & Godz (Sep 18, 2019)

What is wrong with you people?

I didn't ever want mating going on as I had bought two females which turned into one of each gender instead. While I still had both, they wanted to mate, but each time my girl arched her back to await him getting on top of her, he would just sit there getting horny, but doing nothing apart from running away after some time. In the end it's so easy, if you have tame enough birds that will sit on your finger/hand. I literally went over to him & got him on the back of my hand. I then moved my hand to right beside my girl & he walked off me & on to her back. From that point on, he never needed help, as he did it himself.
If you have no other birds for them to see how it works, show them yourself, it's easy


----------



## Charles Chucky (12 mo ago)

Haimovfids said:


> Hi, lately I have seen many posts regarding that their cockatiel doesn't know how to mate(only putting one foot on the hen) and their eggs came out infertile, if a cockatiel doesn't know how to mate how can you teach them besides for them to look at other tiels because some people don't have mating tiels to show that cockatiel that doesn't know how to mate
> [/QUOTE
> My female cockateil offers herself to the male. He has no idea what to do. When she does, he goes at the back of her and nibbles on her bottom. She had 11 unfertilised eggs in boone go.


----------

